# Omg! My puppy has grown the size of a horse!



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

..........


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooo, how sweet.

I could steal him/her.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ha ha ha awwwww bless can I have your pup? is it a boy or girl?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Awww you could just put her in your handbag and take her home!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

She is Mirren... and emm no yous cant have her...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless so sweet.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

awww cuuuuuute!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She is so cute, her little ears are going up too, bless her she loves looking out of the window dont she.


----------



## DemonPixie (Dec 21, 2009)

Awwww she's so sweeeeeeet


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww she is lush! (can I have her please)xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh i love her :001_tt1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

corrine3 said:


> oh i love her :001_tt1:


Snap!.... thanks


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Very pretty.  :smile5: :001_tt1: 

Love the comparison to the 'horse' hahahahaha!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

:lol: fantastic picture! :lol:


----------



## rajalawak (Nov 26, 2009)

cute puppy...i like to find puppy like this


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's very pretty. Such a strange chihuhua the size of a horse lol.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!!!!! 

What a real cutie though :001_tt1:


----------

